# برنامج Automation Studio v5 بروابط تدعم استكمال التحميل فقط علي منتدانا الغالي



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

برنامج Automation Studio v5 بروابط تدعم استكمال التحميل فقط علي منتدانا الغالي








​




​



​



​









Automation Studio™ offers a unique combination of user-friendly system design features, advanced engineering capabilities, a dynamic and realistic simulation, comprehensive animation features, and flexible functionalities in one common environment. It brings a new dimension that allows manufacturers, OEMs, and end-users to optimize system implementation, deployment, and maintenance.  automation  Studio™ allows the seamless integration of design engineering, prototyping, testing, troubleshooting, maintenance/diagnostics, training and generating technical publications while improving productivity in every step of the entire equipment life cycle.







Automation Studio™ is a completely integrated software package that allows users to design, simulate, and animate circuits consisting of various technologies including hydraulics, pneumatics, electrical controls, PLCs, Sequential Function Charts (SFC/Grafcet), and many moreThe Best Standalone Package for Easy and Rapid System Design Automation Studio™ incorporates a very effective interface allowing the user to quickly create schematics. The tools allow schematics to be  generated much faster than with any other CAD software currently on the market. It includes all the powerful features of a schematic design package in a user-friendly approach, shortening the learning curve and increasing productivity.  automation  Studio™ is a standalone solution and provides thousands of symbols and models in comprehensive component libraries. It provides drawing tools, basic shapes and elements that allow users to quickly create special symbols of any complexity and to customize diagrams and project templates.​ 
Dynamic and Realistic Simulation in Full Color 



​ Automation Studio™ includes simulation capabilities that meet the requirements of all supported technologies. During simulation, components become animated and lines are color-coded according to their states. Users can also precisely monitor variable values, pressures, flows, and displacement values at any point in a circuit simply by inserting measuring instruments or using the plotting functions. The simulation pace can also be adjusted with functions such as Normal, Step by Step, Slow Motion, and Pause.​
Save on Prototyping and Maintenance Costs 



​ With simulation features like pace control, component color-coding, data plotting and animation, designers can monitor the actual circuit operation and find potential faults. This helps to validate designs, to save time on the production of prototypes, and to find faults in an equipment more quickly and easily. No other CAD system can do all this.​

Thousands of Symbols in Modular Libraries 



​ Automation Studio™ libraries incorporate internationally recognized graphic standards, including ISO, DIN, IEC, NEMA, and JIC. Each library displays component categories in a comprehensive fashion. Simply browse through the list, select the appropriate component and drag and drop it onto the schematic.

​
Make your Own Symbols, Components, Templates, and Libraries 



​ By using the standard components, the flexible drawing tools, and the grouping function, you can create and customize your own libraries and templates. For training, instructors can create libraries specific to their application, thereby limiting the number of components only to what is needed.​




​







​




​



​






​





والان لروابط البرنامج حتي لا اطيل اكثر من ذلك من هنا

​part1​ 

 part 2 95.78 MB



 part 3 95.78 MB


 part 4 95.78 MB



 part 5 85.66 MB







​والكراك من هنا​download

باسوورد فك الضغط هي 

www.eng2all.com/vb
​وهنا بعض دروس التعليم للبرنامج من موقع الشركه

Download

​وفي النهايه يمكنك زياره موقع الشركه للا اطلاع علي تفاصيل البرنامج اكثر مه هنا​http://www.automationstudio.com/


وارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق​


----------



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

*part 1 95.78 MB
*


----------



## بلفار (23 مارس 2011)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

de rien


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 مارس 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك
الموضوع موجود بالمنتدي إن شاء الله فقط إستخدم محرك البحث
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81239.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t248963.html
وشكراً لك مجهودك


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## هلام الغرب (26 مارس 2011)

جارى التحميل مشكور على المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

شكرااا أخي


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## zohier osamah (29 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *​


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي , 
لكن المشكلة أن المكتبة لا تعمل في البرنامج , 
فلا يمكنني رسم أي صمام أو مكبس أو أي شيء 
هل من حل ؟؟


----------



## hamadaftouh (16 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة حد يفيدنى البرنامج مش بيشتغل بسبب ملفات المكتبات عند الادراج بتطلع إرور
أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MachineDoctor (16 أبريل 2011)

hamadaftouh قال:


> ياجماعة حد يفيدنى البرنامج مش بيشتغل بسبب ملفات المكتبات عند الادراج بتطلع إرور
> أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا



نفس المشكلة معي أيضا للأسف : 



> *
> المشكلة هي في أنني لا يمكنني إدراج أي رمز لبلف أو مضخة أو أي عنصر
> لأنني عندما أقوم بتحميل أي مكتبة يحدث التالي كما بالصور :
> 
> ...


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

good luck


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## حديدوان (28 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك الصحة


----------



## حديدوان (28 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز من فضلكم أين أجد برنامج hypneu


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

click in here


----------



## musrhad (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## jimy76 (12 يوليو 2011)

I need for automation studio electrical library thank u


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

good luck


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## MachineDoctor (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته , 

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج أخي الكريم , 

لكن كان عندي استفسار , 
أنا نزلت البرنامج و شغلته على ويندوز 7 و اشتغل الحمد لله 

لكن حينما أستخدم بلف أو أي مكون , و أضعط عليه دبل كليك و تفتح لي نافذة الخصائص , 
و أختار من على اليسار builder
لا يظهر لي أي شيء , بل مربع أبيض كبير في أعلى يساره علامة X 
فهل هذا يحدث معكم أيضا ؟؟ 
أم أن هذا بسبب تشغيل البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ؟؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا 
*​


----------

